# Parker Buckhunter Tuning Problems HELP!!!!!



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

I had a similar problem with my EZ draw 33, and Parker told me to get the bow in spec (for the buck hunter it's 35.5 BH, and 7 A to A) and it would be timed properly.  Is it an older or newer model?

Ben


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Its about 2 years old, I have already put the bow back to spec but I dont think it realy solved the problems. Also he has a drop away but it wont drop fast enough its like the cable its raising up fast enough before the arrow launchs I tryed 2 rest a ripcord and TT Shaky Hunter and Im still hitting the rest


----------



## bullethole (Mar 22, 2005)

Had a similar problem with a Parker - Turned out the cable slide rod was not tight.


----------



## Brokenrack (Jan 18, 2006)

Also I beleive the cables should cross below the slide. would also check the tiller ( remember to strech a thread or staight edge, across the axles and measure to it not the shooting string). also make sure the cam isn't rotated too far back. I don't know about the new ones but the old ones had horrible strings. A winners choice string would likley make a difference.


----------

